# My Compositions: Canon in Bb



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

Okay. I think I have finished composing my canon. Here is the audio and visual.

View attachment Canon in Bb.mp3

The audio is from the musescore soundfonts for flute, oboe, clarinet, and bassoon.

View attachment Canon in Bb.pdf


I could not upload the mscz file which was disppointing because then you would have it all in 1 file. Oh well. What do you think of my canon?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

the main theme sounds too similar to Pachelbel's I feel, almost like a slight variation. Also when some more instruments come in the counterpoint seems off in certain moments. Try tweaking it some more. I'd be interested in hearing the results


----------

